# Skid Steer Push Box Size



## CptCanuck (Aug 6, 2017)

Just looking for some advice for purchasing a box pusher for my skidsteer. I have a cat 246b (7100lbs). I have mostly used it for pulling parking stalls/small areas for the bigger loaders but it looks like some medium/smaller lots might come through this year that are a pain to do with the larger loaders.
I live in the great white north and snowfalls here reach between 250 and 300 canadian units (100+ inches), and we get everythimg from sloppy wet snow to powder. 
My main concerns are how big can I comfortably go? We get lots of freezing rain early and late season so metal edge seems the way to go. Anyways any thoughts on yours guys experiences would be great.

Thanks


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

No more than 10 ft I would think. Don't buy a rubber edge to much traction loss IMO, artic, mp, at least a boss, I don't mind a rubber edge on the big loaders not my choice but will work.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I agree with Fred.

I would say a 8ft on a rubber edge. 10ft on a sectional


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Plowmax...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> Plowmax...


Not sure 100" justifies the price of a PlowMaxx. Especially with a LiveEdge.


----------



## CptCanuck (Aug 6, 2017)

Thanks for the responses, found a guy selling 2 protech pushers 8foot for 1200 bucks for both. They seem in decent shape (shoes, cutting edge, paint) cant figure out why so cheap or protech stuff junk?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

CptCanuck said:


> Thanks for the responses, found a guy selling 2 protech pushers 8foot for 1200 bucks for both. They seem in decent shape (shoes, cutting edge, paint) cant figure out why so cheap or protech stuff junk?


You'll find out why they're cheap once you push an event with them...scrape like ****.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Pro tech is not junk but the concept rubber edge is terrible. I ran a rubber edge on my skidsteer one season and got rid of it. It eat up the hp very fast limiting the performance not to mention it would not scrape.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

fireside said:


> Pro tech is not junk but the concept rubber edge is terrible. I ran a rubber edge on my skidsteer one season and got rid of it. It eat up the hp very fast limiting the performance not to mention it would not scrape.


Protech makes a fine pusher...If it was 15 years 
Ago

It's funny how most of the guys on here balk at the price of a Metal Pless or Arctic or HLA...They buy the cheapest pusher they can 
find and get the results to match...It's kinda like the NSPs shopping for the cheapest price on services and getting the results to match...


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Defcon 5 said:


> Protech makes a fine pusher...If it was 15 years
> Ago
> 
> It's funny how most of the guys on here balk at the price of a Metal Pless or Arctic or HLA...They buy the cheapest pusher they can
> find and get the results to match...It's kinda like the NSPs shopping for the cheapest price on services and getting the results to match...


Your Right, I did it. Won't happen again. Frugal is one thing. But just buying cheap junk is just stupid, You would think a guy my age would have more sense. Stupid, Cheap or both.


----------



## CptCanuck (Aug 6, 2017)

Good to know, I figured I would ask about them anyways. Figured they either fell off the back of a truck or were junk at that price. Ive still got a few months to hunt down a used one but worst case I figure I will bite the bullet and get a new one. I have a hla and mp dealer fairly close to me luckly enough.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

CptCanuck said:


> Good to know, I figured I would ask about them anyways. Figured they either fell off the back of a truck or were junk at that price. Ive still got a few months to hunt down a used one but worst case I figure I will bite the bullet and get a new one. I have a hla and mp dealer fairly close to me luckly enough.


Good for you.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

CptCanuck said:


> Thanks for the responses, found a guy selling 2 protech pushers 8foot for 1200 bucks for both. They seem in decent shape (shoes, cutting edge, paint) cant figure out why so cheap or protech stuff junk?


I have 2 ProTechs coming up on 20 years old. They are well built pushers, just old technology as others have pointed out.

Scraping\cleaning is very dependent and the result you are looking for. At 100" and being in the Great White North, I'm guessing bare pavement is not the end result you desire so a rubber edge pusher might be just fine for you.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I have 2 ProTechs coming up on 20 years old. They are well built pushers, just old technology as others have pointed out.
> 
> Scraping\cleaning is very dependent and the result you are looking for. At 100" and being in the Great White North, I'm guessing bare pavement is not the end result you desire so a rubber edge pusher might be just fine for you.


That's right protech are not junk and will work fine on the right machine. I was just bashing rubber edge on a skid. Maybe some skids are fine with rubber mine will not even with new soliddeal. I still plow with a pusher I built in my avatar, I neither look for blacktop showing because I don't have to, Just salt present.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

FredG said:


> That's right protech are not junk and will work fine on the right machine. I was just bashing rubber edge on a skid. Maybe some skids are fine with rubber mine will not even with new soliddeal. I still plow with a pusher I built in my avatar, I neither look for blacktop showing because I don't have to, Just salt present.


They do scrape hardpack like crap. There are other times they scrape as good or better than steel...wet and slushy, they act like a squeegee.

I just wanted to give the OP info from the other side of things. Do I prefer steel edged? Absolutely, but not everybody needs that. Areas that truly have winter don't demand bare pavement like areas that have small amounts of people that think snow can be controlled and the parking lot should look the same in January as July.

EDIT: the OP talks about a lot of freezing rain. Rubber edged pushers won't do squat with freezing rain. Sometimes nothing but a bucket with down pressure will do anything with freezing rain. Few years back I had my subs running together...one with a bucket breaking the bond and the other with a pusher cleaning up the ice sheets. I honestly don't think a steel edged pusher would have worked either.


----------



## Protech Inc. (Nov 19, 2009)

We are very proud of our rubber edge snow pushers. They are still the most widely used containment plows in the industry. That being said we also make a steel edge model that is rapidly growing in popularity. https://www.steelsnopusher.com/


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Protech Inc. said:


> We are very proud of our rubber edge snow pushers. They are still the most widely used containment plows in the industry. That being said we also make a steel edge model that is rapidly growing in popularity. https://www.steelsnopusher.com/


Need any testers?


----------



## Protech Inc. (Nov 19, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Need any testers?


Mark, the product has been around for several seasons and has been thoroughly tested. We have a dealer in Grand Rapids though if you need a quote. http://www.eblingandson.com/ Here's a customer speaking about the plow:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I've been to Ebling once or twice. 

I would have loved to test one. Will you be making a folding model? Could be a way to keep a long time customer....


----------



## Protech Inc. (Nov 19, 2009)

We do have our Foldout model. However, it's rubber edged. We will keep you in mind if a steel edge model is in the works.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Protech Inc. said:


> We are very proud of our rubber edge snow pushers. They are still the most widely used containment plows in the industry. That being said we also make a steel edge model that is rapidly growing in popularity. https://www.steelsnopusher.com/


I'd like to put one of the steel edge boxes next to our sectionals and Liveedge products.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

John_DeereGreen said:


> I'd like to put one of the steel edge boxes next to our sectionals and Liveedge products.


My thoughts eggsactly...minus the sectional.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Mark Oomkes said:


> My thoughts eggsactly...minus the sectional.


How much is a 10' skid steel edge Protech, any idea?


----------



## Protech Inc. (Nov 19, 2009)

John_DeereGreen said:


> How much is a 10' skid steel edge Protech, any idea?


That model retails at $5,295. You would need to check with your local dealer for final pricing.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Protech Inc. said:


> That model retails at $5,295. You would need to check with your local dealer for final pricing.


You should send me one to run along side our Liveedge and Sectional plows...head to head comparison.


----------



## Doin_It (Jul 22, 2008)

Defcon 5 said:


> Protech makes a fine pusher...If it was 15 years
> Ago
> 
> It's funny how most of the guys on here balk at the price of a Metal Pless or Arctic or HLA...They buy the cheapest pusher they can
> find and get the results to match...It's kinda like the NSPs shopping for the cheapest price on services and getting the results to match...


It's like buying a Kubota and hoping it'll be as nice as a Deere.


----------

